# Can't install latest version of a pkg



## BlazeStar (Sep 18, 2020)

Hello,

N00b question here.

I'm trying to install this package:
plexmediaserver-plexpass-1.20.1.3252 (https://svnweb.freebsd.org/ports/head/multimedia/plexmediaserver-plexpass/)

So here's what I did:

```
pkg update
pkg upgrade
pkg install plexmediaserver-plexpass
```

But it installs version 1.13.9.5439 

So if I try

```
pkg install plexmediaserver-plexpass-1.20.1.3252
```
I get this:

```
Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
FreeBSD repository is up to date.
All repositories are up to date.
pkg: No packages available to install matching 'plexmediaserver-plexpass-1.20.1.3252' have been found in the repositories
```

Any idea what I'm doing wrong?

Thanks!


----------



## a6h (Sep 18, 2020)

Try latest branch of binary packages: 4.4.2. Quarterly and Latest Ports Branches


----------



## BlazeStar (Sep 18, 2020)

vigole said:


> Try latest branch of binary packages: 4.4.2. Quarterly and Latest Ports Branches



I changed 


```
/usr/local/etc/pkg/repos/FreeBSD.conf
```

to use the latest branch


```
FreeBSD: {
  url: "pkg+http://pkg.FreeBSD.org/${ABI}/latest",
  mirror_type: "srv",
  signature_type: "fingerprints",
  fingerprints: "/usr/share/keys/pkg",
  enabled: yes
}
```

Then:


```
pkg update -f
pkg install plexmediaserver-plexpass
```

and I get:


```
Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
FreeBSD repository is up to date.
All repositories are up to date.
Checking integrity... done (0 conflicting)
The most recent version of packages are already installed
```


----------



## rawthey (Sep 18, 2020)

BlazeStar said:


> Hello,
> 
> N00b question here.
> 
> ...


It can take a few days for new versions of ports to propagate through to the package repository. There has recently been a problem with rsync which has apparently now been fixed but it might take a bit longer to clear the backlog


----------



## Mjölnir (Sep 18, 2020)

rawthey said:


> It can take a few days for new versions of ports to propagate through to the package repository. There has recently been a problem with rsync which has apparently now been fixed but it might take a bit longer to clear the backlog


TWIMC, you can include these RSS feeds in your favourite RSS newfeed reader into the _FreeBSD_ folder:

News Flash
Upcoming Events
New Bugs (last 7 days) (edit the URL for e.g. last 3 days)
Errata Notices
Security Advisories
Optionally, set articles to expire after 90 days or such for this folder.


----------

